# Modernizing DIY mixes?



## Raindance (11/5/18)

Hi everyone.

I am wondering if one should/could/must attempt modernizing DIY recipes developed two or more years ago.

I have as an ADV juice a Peanut butter and Banana mix that has probably been around three or more years. As is often stated in various threads, atomizers of those days did not perform as well as what is available these days. Therefore juices developed those days would over compensate on flavor when using today's gear.

The recipe above contains 19% flavor which seems rather high compared to most DIY recipes around these days.

This overcompensation would not merely manifest itself on the overall flavor profile but may also result in certain flavors overpowering others etc. and therefore changing the profile completely.

Am I over thinking things? would I be silly mixing the recipe in lower percentages expecting it to be more suited for today's gear?

What do you think?

Thanks/Regards

P.S. The recipe in question:
Banana Cream (TFA) 8%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%
Caramel (TFA) 3%
Marshmallow (TFA) 1%
Peanut Butter (TFA) 6%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (11/5/18)

If I would look at the recipe I would say the Banana cream can be knocked down by half. 

The Peanut butter as well maybe, but I now TFA Peanut butter fades rather quickly during steeping.

I wish elr could put a search option for dates in their recipes. There is clearly a shift between the early days when mtl was prominent up to 2 years ago when DL was mainstream and now with new vendors as well as mtl making a comeback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am wondering if one should/could/must attempt modernizing DIY recipes developed two or more years ago.
> 
> ...


I suppose the only way is going to be a mix of the recipy with adjusted flavour percentages to see what the end result is. Some of the master mixers may be able to assist and teach us newbies a bit, there is so much that I still have to learn. They can hopefully tell us why they would do a certain percentage, and the reason why they would do it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am wondering if one should/could/must attempt modernizing DIY recipes developed two or more years ago.
> 
> ...



Very interesting thread @Raindance 

What device/s are you vaping it now in?
Is it coming through too strongly flavoured?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/5/18)

Ok, I changed the caramel to FA at 1%, knocked down the PB and added Flv PB which results in a fabulous PB. Banana cream at 4% works very well.
Now 11% total flavoring.


Banana Cream (TFA) 4%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%
Caramel (FA) 1%
Marshmallow (TFA) 1%
Peanut Butter (TFA) 3%
Peanut Butter (FLV) 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (13/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, I changed the caramel to FA at 1%, knocked down the PB and added Flv PB which results in a fabulous PB. Banana cream at 4% works very well.
> Now 11% total flavoring.
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome @Rude Rudi. Will make this for sure. Need to get around rule 1 (FLV Peanut Butter) first. Time to order concentrates in any case!

Thank you so much.

@Silver, using an Entheon on a Mech squonker. 

My thinking is that if to much of a concentrate actually mutes its flavor, it should theoretically be possible that what was the right percentage for old gear could result in muted flavor on the newer stuff.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, I changed the caramel to FA at 1%, knocked down the PB and added Flv PB which results in a fabulous PB. Banana cream at 4% works very well.
> Now 11% total flavoring.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah!

Mixed it up moments ago and took a sneak peak. That peanut butter is something to behold! True to taste, soft and creamy mouth feel.
The banana is there but hiding a bit. It is a cream so I think that, as with the original recipe, will start coming to the fore after a week or so. I steep the original 4 weeks to get best results.

From this I guess there is some value in reviewing older recipes. The concentrate level has for all practical purposes been halved and the end result is by no means lacking in intensity. As a matter of fact, it has become more delicate, more interesting, rounded and deeper in a way.

Thanks again @Rude Rudi .

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> Mixed it up moments ago and took a sneak peak. That peanut butter is something to behold! True to taste, soft and creamy mouth feel.
> The banana is there but hiding a bit. It is a cream so I think that, as with the original recipe, will start coming to the fore after a week or so. I steep the original 4 weeks to get best results.
> ...


I tested the new version in my squonker by dripping from the top. In the bottle I had the old recipe. Vaped the new recipe over a period that would assure the old recipe no longer resides in the wick. Vaped it dry and squonked the old juice in. The old version is noticeably muted compared to the new. Never thought the effect could be this drastic. In the old juice I am basically getting a lot of caramel with a hint of the rest.

Amazing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------

